# Unpopular golfing opinions



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2021)

As the title implies. What unpopular golfing opinions do you have? I have a few I suppose, but I’ll start with -

Royal Liverpool is one of the better Open rota courses.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2021)

The Masters is the worst major in the year


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 1, 2021)

Oh Danny, what have you started 😳😂


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Oh Danny, what have you started 😳😂
		
Click to expand...

Well I’ve quit drinking for a couple of months mate. I need to get my jollies somehow 😂


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2021)

Is this a No questioning thread..purely opinion?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 1, 2021)

After reading the book “Tiger Woods” by Jeff Benedict, I think it’s a shame that Tiger won The Masters in 2019 again. 

I’m as fascinated by Woods as anyone else and understand the great impact he’s had on golf, but oh my. If 25% of what the book says is accurate he’s still an awful person. Or at least was.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2021)

Proper golf attire should be worn at all times. Clothes maketh the man.


----------



## smange (Jan 1, 2021)

Sky coverage of golf is far superior in every way to anything the BBC ever offered!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Is this a No questioning thread..purely opinion?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Offer an opinion. If someone wants to argue it then they’re misunderstanding what an opinion is. 

A lot of people don’t rate Royal  Liverpool, and at first glance I can see why. It’s certainly not as picturesque as other Open rota courses. But it’s a beautifully designed course that is a great test of every shot in the bag.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Is this a No questioning thread..purely opinion?
		
Click to expand...

It won't end up like that!

Premium golf balls give no advantage to the average club golfer


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2021)

Having The Open at St Andrews so frequently is a mistake. It is no longer a sufficient test for the modern elite.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Having The Open at St Andrews so frequently is a mistake. It is no longer a sufficient test for the modern elite.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, I like that one. I agree completely.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2021)

Sky Sports having exclusive coverage of all golf will have a negative affect on participation years down the road



bluewolf said:



			Yes. Offer an opinion. If someone wants to argue it then they’re misunderstanding what an opinion is.

A lot of people don’t rate Royal  Liverpool, and at first glance I can see why. It’s certainly not as picturesque as other Open rota courses. But it’s a beautifully designed course that is a great test of every shot in the bag.
		
Click to expand...

I loved it - certainly preferred it to Royal St George’s


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It won't end up like that
		
Click to expand...

Probably not, but we’re all adults in the room. 👍


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 1, 2021)

Cast golf clubs are horrific compared to forged and those who spend 250 quid on a putter with a plastic insert need to give their head a wobble


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 1, 2021)

Oh and Taylor made clubs are all cheap poop


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sky Sports having exclusive coverage of all golf will affect participation years down the road
		
Click to expand...

Assuming you mean negatively?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Oh and Taylor made clubs are all cheap poop
		
Click to expand...

Get this man another drink, he's on fire 😆 (I love the head wobble phrase, it just makes me laugh)


----------



## IanM (Jan 1, 2021)

1) I really like Royal Liverpool!

2) Women Pros' short games should be as good as the mens'.  But are way off.

3) If a club want to have a daft rule, that's their business.   Paying to play there is not compulsory!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2021)

Dress codes are entirely unnecessary (this may or may not be unpopular 🤔)


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 1, 2021)

Anyone with a waistline larger than 34 inchs SHOULD NOT wear a white belt. You look a mess.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dress codes are entirely unnecessary (this may or may not be unpopular 🤔)
		
Click to expand...

Oh no - here we go.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 1, 2021)

Danny Bluewolf is actually very good company on the golf course...

😉


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2021)

Somewhere in the region of 0.1% of the male golfers in this country can successfully wear shorts and not look completely ridiculous- as necessary as they may be on occasions


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2021)

Remote control trolleys, especially horse themed ones,  - why?
Whats the point....makes you look, well, a bit silly really.


----------



## IainP (Jan 1, 2021)

"*Unpopular golfing opinions"*

The word golf, should never have "ing" added to it.👍😉😂🤣


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2021)

IainP said:



			"*Unpopular golfing opinions"*

The word golf, should never have "ing" added to it.👍😉😂🤣

Click to expand...

And as for "Gaming"....users need to whipped with stinging nettles..but theyd probably enjoy that.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 1, 2021)

IanM said:



			Women Pros' short games should be as good as the mens'.  But are way off.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know this was the case, but after the Rose Series event at Bearwood Lakes, one of the assistants told me he was surprised that the short games were not nearly as good as he thought they would be. Decent tee shots, solid irons but poor short games and putting, apparently.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 1, 2021)

IainP said:



			"*Unpopular golfing opinions"*

The word golf, should never have "ing" added to it.👍😉😂🤣

Click to expand...

You prefer the straightforward "That kid sure golfs his ball real well", then?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 1, 2021)

It’s great having a threesome with the ladies ..


----------



## IainP (Jan 1, 2021)

Eldrick Tiger Woods made watching golf boring for a number of years.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 1, 2021)

Golfers of ALL abilities should be encouraged to wear white trousers.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Oh no - here we go.
		
Click to expand...

As mentioned, opinions are allowed. The key for this thread is not to get bogged down in a back and forth.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2021)

If a Club has a dress code, then the age of the clothes should be on there. Old beige chinos and scruffy polo shirts should be treated just as militantly as jeans and vests.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 1, 2021)

If when putting the ball hits the flag and ricochets out the putt should be considered as holed.


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 1, 2021)

The white sock rule should not be enforced on any golf course.


----------



## IanM (Jan 1, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			If a Club has a dress code, then the age of the clothes should be on there. Old beige chinos and scruffy polo shirts should be treated just as militantly as jeans and vests.
		
Click to expand...

Age isn't as pertinent as condition 😁


----------



## Ridgeman (Jan 1, 2021)

Players who feel four hours is a good time on a Saturday competition should be banned from competing.  Particulary if they are in front of me.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 1, 2021)

drive4show said:



			If when putting the ball hits the flag and ricochets out the putt should be considered as holed.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst these poxy ball lifting contraptions are in use, then yes!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dress codes are entirely unnecessary (this may or may not be unpopular 🤔)
		
Click to expand...

This 💯


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 1, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			If a Club has a dress code, then the age of the clothes should be on there. Old beige chinos and scruffy polo shirts should be treated just as militantly as jeans and vests.
		
Click to expand...

oh that’s a good un

You see plenty of Compo’s knocking about and they need policing. Scruffy oiks


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 1, 2021)

18 should be the maximum handicap for an able bodied adult.


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 1, 2021)

You should always use the word 'game' when talking about what clubs you use!!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2021)

The vast majority of players can't tell the difference between Premium Tour balls - with the possible exception of the X versions..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2021)

Distance measuring devices should be banned from use in internal club competitions...

Well I used to think that.  I have a laser rangefinder now - but sometimes I still do.

One afternoon a week should be a two-ball afternoon with four tee times cleared prior to the first two-ball tee time (I've enjoyed the speed of two-balls).  At my place Wednesday pm would be good as it avoids Tues am Ladies and our big Thursday am Roll-Up.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 1, 2021)

Do not grow the game! I’m fed up of being stuck behind newbies who’ve just watched a major or Ryder cup an thought the golf course is a great place to learn how to play 

Add into that, anyone over the age of 75 should be thrown in the bin


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 1, 2021)

People that subscribe to golf ‘YouTube’ channels are weirdos


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 1, 2021)

Wentworth west is a very very good golf course and people just moan about it being ruined because they’re too rubbish to actually appreciate it


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As mentioned, opinions are allowed. The key for this thread is not to get bogged down in a back and forth.
		
Click to expand...

I should’ve added a smiley to the post, as it was written tongue in cheek, just based on the endless discussions that is just going round in circles every once in a while here.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2021)

Lydd is actually a decent course........


Never played it, just stirring 😂


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 1, 2021)

Rolls ups will be the death of some Clubs.


----------



## slowhand (Jan 1, 2021)

The use of the word “golf” as a verb should be banned

All new players should be required to pass an etiquette test before being allowed into the course, and breaches of etiquette should be subject to penalty during play


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 1, 2021)

MendieGK said:



			People that subscribe to golf ‘YouTube’ channels are weirdos
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Would never do it myself.

🤥🤥🤥

😁


----------



## slowhand (Jan 1, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Oh good thread.... I have so many I don't know where to begin! 

Lets go for the big one - there should never be a single sex block booking on the course at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

There should never be a single sex block booking period.

And no comps should be single gender


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 1, 2021)

The halfway house should be abolished. 

Take what you need to eat or drink during your round with you form the start.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 1, 2021)

Speith is done as a top golfer. He rode his luck for a 3/4 year spell (and did he half get some serious luck) and will never win another major


----------



## Diamond (Jan 1, 2021)

Oh I like this game. Let me think.

“I prefer watching the women’s PGA than the European Tour”

I was nearly taken over the coals over that comment one Sunday morning. No one spoke to me for 3 holes.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			18 should be the maximum handicap for an able bodied adult.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely 100% agree 👍


----------



## evemccc (Jan 1, 2021)

Golfers who wear golf-branded baseball caps in weather other than hot and sunny are just copying what they see golfers on TV do (since about 2000) and should be banned - unless they’re themselves sponsored by said companies


----------



## slowhand (Jan 1, 2021)

Diamond said:



			Oh I like this game. Let me think.

“I prefer watching the women’s PGA than the European Tour”
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2021)

99% of custom fitting is absolutely useless and is just a sales technique.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 1, 2021)

Diamond said:



			Oh I like this game. Let me think.

“I prefer watching the women’s PGA than the European Tour”

I was nearly taken over the coals over that comment one Sunday morning. No one spoke to me for 3 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Ok I’ll be controversial.
there is way too much women’s golf being pushed on sky sports nowadays. 
Give me europro/challenge tour coverage over LPGA EVERYDAY of the week


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2021)

Tiger is the GOAT 

BAAAAAA


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 1, 2021)

If you are playing 18 holes in under 3.5 hours you aren’t getting your money’s worth.


----------



## richart (Jan 1, 2021)

Old Course St Andrews is a great course.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 1, 2021)

Lytham is a great looking scenic course and the tightness and claustrophobia of the railway line and hemmed-in section around the 9th adds to the course in a good way


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2021)

Anyone over 20 handicap should be given a mulligan or Anti Joker to be used at any time 

Because we obviously need it 👍


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 1, 2021)

Game improvement clubs don't improve tge game at all.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 1, 2021)

Those who happily receive ‘gimmees’ whilst trying to improve as golfers need to look at themselves


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 1, 2021)

Golf forums don’t need moderating.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Golf forums don’t need moderating.

Click to expand...

Ha ha ha oh my sides ha ha splitting ha ha 
🙄😎


----------



## IanM (Jan 1, 2021)

Threads where you just laugh and don't argue are good for the soul!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 1, 2021)

hybrids should be banned.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 1, 2021)

The European Tour is nothing but a feeder tour for the PGA.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2021)

Captainron said:



			hybrids should be banned.
		
Click to expand...

So should South Africans...


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 1, 2021)

Bogey golf should be std play .. exceed the par by more than 1 and you pick up and move on. Fed up of watching some plonk line up a putt like they were playing the masters for a 7 ... but controversial I know.
Women’s competition at our club are always off their playing tee ... take them back to a competition tee.
Let the seniors play from another tee .. it’s horrible watching them try to carry a 90yard gully or water hazard.
Put hazards at 260-280 yards for the thrashers to enjoy. 
Water the greens so they take some spin, 
Don’t shave the grass so tight the mud is proud.

Playing golf in America is easy, perfect lies no rough wide fairways ...


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2021)

Traminator said:



			People thinking they can "feel" the difference in golf balls... The biggest remaining marketing con and myth in the game.
		
Click to expand...

I felt the difference between yours and mine 😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2021)

Captainron said:



			hybrids should be banned.
		
Click to expand...

Are we talking cars or golf utensils? 

Asking for a friend 👍😎


----------



## Ridgeman (Jan 1, 2021)

Ex-Footballers shouldn't be allowed inside the ropes to follow the pro's during tournaments.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2021)

Anyone under 35 should still be playing football at weekends


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2021)

1. Maximum handicap should be 18 for all , until you can play to 18 you shouldn’t be able to play in comps

2. 2 seater buggies should be banned 

3. Anyone over the age of 65 shouldnt play on full courses
😁


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Anyone under 35 should still be playing football at weekends
		
Click to expand...

Oooh...I like that one.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			1. Maximum handicap should be 18 for all , until you can play to 18 you shouldn’t be able to play in comps

2. 2 seater buggies should be banned

3. Anyone over the age of 65 shouldnt play on full courses
😁
		
Click to expand...

1 utter Rollocks
2 fairs
3 wait till you are 65 , utter rollocks


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			1 utter Rollocks
2 fairs
3 wait till you are 65 , utter rollocks
		
Click to expand...

Oi! Its a no arguing thread..back in yer box


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 1, 2021)

Nick Faldo is the greatest British golfer ever.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 1, 2021)

Retired folk should pay higher membership fees....


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 1, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Anyone over 20 handicap should be given a mulligan or Anti Joker to be used at any time

Because we obviously need it 👍
		
Click to expand...

Anyone with a handicap over 18 shouldn’t be allowed on a full sized golf course. No one should need more than 1 shot per hole


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 1, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Retired folk should pay higher membership fees....
		
Click to expand...

😡


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 1, 2021)

Full allowance in matchplay is nonsense


----------



## Sats (Jan 1, 2021)

Watching golf on television is boring. LoudMouth Golf trousers should be burnt.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2021)

Kaz said:



			NOBODY thinks that 

Click to expand...

No arguments , back in yer box 😂😂


----------



## fundy (Jan 1, 2021)

Nomads should be allowed to get handicaps and be able to enter Open comps with them


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 1, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Tiger is the GOAT

BAAAAAA
		
Click to expand...

Stating the obvious truth isn’t controversial.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2021)

Traminator said:



			The WHS transition has been fantastic 😊
		
Click to expand...

Is sarcasm allowed?


----------



## evemccc (Jan 1, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Nick Faldo is the greatest British golfer ever.
		
Click to expand...

Nick Faldo is the greatest European golfer ever (as per Peter Aliss)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 1, 2021)

Handicaps are integral to the game, the issue is that Cat 1’s are sore losers.


----------



## Junior (Jan 1, 2021)

12 clubs only and max loft allowed should be 56 degrees.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2021)

There isn’t a parkland, moorland, heathland (or any land) course that comes close to a decent Links course


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Remote control trolleys, especially horse themed ones,  - why?
Whats the point....makes you look, well, a bit silly really.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't like to be without mine. Hands cosy in pockets, no need for mitts, never use them.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 1, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			It’s great having a threesome with the ladies ..
		
Click to expand...

You talking about golf still?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 1, 2021)

Any non scratch / non professional player who is interested in ‘turf interaction’ is just royalty kidding themselves


----------



## Crow (Jan 1, 2021)

Advances in equipment have robbed the game of so many of its nuances.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 1, 2021)

Everyone should play blades


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 1, 2021)

Soft spike shoes are far superior to metal spikes.


----------



## Griffsters (Jan 1, 2021)

Some players race around the course, grumpy and irritated expecting others to constantly get out of their way. Then moan about it constantly.


----------



## slowhand (Jan 1, 2021)

McIlroy will win the Masters in April


----------



## Ridgeman (Jan 1, 2021)

I can't wait for the day when someone shouts Mashed Potato when a player hits a shot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			There isn’t a parkland, moorland, heathland (or any land) course that comes close to a decent Links course
		
Click to expand...

But, but but. Okay, no arguing on the thread 😁


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			But, but but. Okay, no arguing on the thread 😁
		
Click to expand...

Go on, mention it. And then I’ll give my unpopular opinion on that course 😉


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			Go on, mention it. And then I’ll give my unpopular opinion on that course 😉
		
Click to expand...

The King's course at Gleneagles can challenge the best of links 😁.

A two day trip of Alwoodley and Moortown is better than playing 2 links courses on successive days.

😝😝😝😝😝


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The King's course at Gleneagles can challenge the best of links 😁.

A two day trip of Alwoodley and Moortown is better than playing 2 links courses on successive days.

😝😝😝😝😝
		
Click to expand...

All fantastic courses. Still not a patch though 😉


----------



## Green Man (Jan 1, 2021)

If your relatively fit and healthy, been playing golf for more than 2 years and your handicap is still over 18 you should take up another hobby.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The King's course at Gleneagles can challenge the best of links 😁.

A two day trip of Alwoodley and Moortown is better than playing 2 links courses on successive days.

😝😝😝😝😝
		
Click to expand...


You haven’t played the right links courses then 😉😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2021)

Members shouldn't subsidise the cost of club teams getting fed, feeding visiting teams, out of their fees. If you want to eat, pay for it yourself. That money could be better spent elsewhere for the good of everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 1, 2021)

There is no snobbery in Golf.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 1, 2021)

Maninblack4612 said:



			You talking about golf still?
		
Click to expand...

Erm it’s never gone to extra holes ...I have usually lost by then


----------



## DRW (Jan 1, 2021)

Swearing should not be allowed on the golf course


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 1, 2021)

Woods has always been over-rated, and a thoroughly unpleasant human being.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 1, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Handicaps are integral to the game, the issue is that Cat 1’s are sore losers.
		
Click to expand...

What is a Category 1 golfer please?


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Masters is the worst major in the year
		
Click to expand...

Except when The Open is at St Andrews!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 1, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Handicaps are integral to the game, the issue is that Cat 1’s are sore losers.
		
Click to expand...

Handicaps are only to make poor golfers feel like they can compete with better ones.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 1, 2021)

Nobody ever get’s triggered on Golf Forums.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Handicaps are only to make poor golfers feel like they can compete with better ones.
		
Click to expand...

That's entirely the purpose of handicaps - at least for honest golfers!
If it's REALLY that sort of competition, then playing off scratch will sort out 'the best' golfer(s) - which handicap generally acknowledges/recognises anyway!


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 1, 2021)

The WHS will kill golf club competitions as it's a cheats charter.


----------



## Cityfanbrian (Jan 1, 2021)

mikejohnchapman said:



			The WHS will kill golf club competitions as it's a cheats charter.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, can you explain please 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2021)

if the player about to play asks one of more others in his group to 1) move from where they are standing (especially and specifically when a tee shot is about to be played) or 2) mark their ball when on the green - regardless of where the ball(s) sit on the green, then the player or players asked should accede to that request immediately and without question.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2021)

If the group following you is clearly or very likely to be playing significantly faster than your group, then regardless of whether or not you believe there to be space ahead of you, your group should ask the following group if they wish to play through.


----------



## Piece (Jan 2, 2021)

I love golf, but it is stuffy, snobby and drowns itself in rules and elitism.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Premium golf balls give no advantage to the "average club golfer"
		
Click to expand...

Anybody who does video reviews of golf balls for the "average club golfer" should be shot.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 2, 2021)

DRW said:



			Swearing should not be allowed on the golf course
		
Click to expand...

Getting personal now! 

😁


----------



## banjofred (Jan 2, 2021)

Punch in and out at the beginning/end of a round. Anything over 4:15 and you are banned for a week. Some might suggest less.....but I'm being generous.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 2, 2021)

Do away with par, and stableford while we're at it.
3 divisions
less than 10
10-19
20-28
How many times did you hit it, add the penalties, subtract the handicap  (maximum 28) lowest wins in each division 
If you're rubbish, don't expect to win anything.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 2, 2021)

Golf oracles w


banjofred said:



			Punch in and out at the beginning/end of a round. Anything over 4:15 and you are banned for a week. Some might suggest less.....but I'm being generous.
		
Click to expand...

just needs to account for being stuck behind that four ball who are playing the masters, though. Strangely the call through is often forgotten by these muppets.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Do away with par, and stableford while we're at it.
3 divisions
less than 10
10-19
20-28
How many times did you hit it, add the penalties, subtract the handicap  (maximum 28) lowest wins in each division
If you're rubbish, don't expect to win anything.
		
Click to expand...

There are some very, very bitter scratch golfers around these parts.....


----------



## wjemather (Jan 2, 2021)

Modern equipment makes professional golf a putting contest by eliminating the designed challenge of the best courses. Pros should be restricted to 300cc driver heads, steel shafts, true bladed irons and shorter golf balls.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 2, 2021)

Rick Shiels and Peter Finch are as dull as ditchwater.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 2, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			There are some very, very bitter scratch golfers around these parts.....


Click to expand...

Knob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Knob


Click to expand...

Bitter scratch golfer


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Knob


Click to expand...

I thought this was Unpopular golfing opinions.?.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I thought this was Unpopular golfing opinions.?.

Click to expand...

Knob


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 2, 2021)

Too many knobs 👍


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Too many knobs 👍
		
Click to expand...

But not enough bitter scratch golfers.
Mind you, Bobmac on his own makes up for it.....


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 2, 2021)

practice should be:

40% putting
30% chipping
20% pitching
10% driving range


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 2, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			practice should be:

40% putting
30% chipping
20% pitching
10% driving range
		
Click to expand...

Hazards are irrelevant if you can hit your target, so short game and putting practice is admitting you are a slapper with your irons and woods.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 2, 2021)

The Ryder Cup is now little more than a circus.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 2, 2021)

Stableford scoring is just an excuse for mid and high handicappers to kid themselves that they are better than they are.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 2, 2021)

Not mine but one that is bandied about a lot...

“The Old Course isn’t the best course at St Andrews.”


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 2, 2021)

18 handicappers who bang on about the feel of forged clubs should be made to hand them in and told never to darken the doors of a golf course again. 

Putting with the shaft up the arm like Deshambles & Kuchar should be banned. 

Handicaps should be a max of 36.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 2, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Hazards are irrelevant if you can hit your target, so short game and putting practice is admitting you are a slapper with your irons and woods.
		
Click to expand...

Read the title of the thread.


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 2, 2021)

Most low handicappers view themselves as superior humans to double digit players.


----------



## wjemather (Jan 2, 2021)

The Australian Open should replace the PGA Championship as a major.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 2, 2021)

The Australian open should replace The Masters as a major.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 2, 2021)

You should not have to play a golf shot out of someone else’s divot on the fairway.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 2, 2021)

Knee length socks should be mandatory with shorts. Standards need to be maintained.


----------



## slowhand (Jan 2, 2021)

I wonder how many of these are tongue-in-cheek, and how many are peoples’ genuine opinions?🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Captainron (Jan 2, 2021)

slowhand said:



			I wonder how many of these are tongue-in-cheek, and how many are peoples’ genuine opinions?🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

I’m genuine with my thoughts. If I wanted to portray a bit of tongue in cheek I would add an emoji like some people do


----------



## IanM (Jan 2, 2021)

The thread asked for unpopular opinions,  doesn't necessarily mean the poster holds that view!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			The thread asked for unpopular opinions,  doesn't necessarily mean the poster holds that view!

Click to expand...

That would be a cop out (I did see the emoji incidentally). If you post it then mean it, as per captainron 👍 . Just in case anyone is tempted 😄


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 2, 2021)

slowhand said:



			I wonder how many of these are tongue-in-cheek, and how many are peoples’ genuine opinions?🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

Mine was a genuinely held opinion.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 2, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			Read the title of the thread.
		
Click to expand...

It is an unpopular golfing opinion .. most people respect hazard escapes .. but to refuse to practice it is unpopular you will often hear I need to practice my putting or bunker play.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			The thread asked for unpopular opinions,  doesn't necessarily mean the poster holds that view!

Click to expand...

Somebody buy me a gun.                    


Please


----------



## IanM (Jan 2, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Somebody buy me a gun
		
Click to expand...

You'd never be allowed a licence!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			You'd never be allowed a licence!

Click to expand...

I'd only need it the once


----------



## JamesR (Jan 2, 2021)

Everyone should learn with bladed irons. As it demands good ball striking.

The long game is the most important part of the game


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 2, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I'd only need it the once
		
Click to expand...

No, you wouldn't.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, you wouldn't. 

Click to expand...

The smiley is misleading....

This is the sort of thing where the article ends with the words

“He then turned the gun on himself”


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 2, 2021)

The WHS is a really good handicap system.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 2, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			3. Anyone over the age of 65 shouldnt play on full courses
😁
		
Click to expand...

 Damn my eyesight.  I was just about to agree with when I realised it said play and not pay


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 2, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			practice should be:

40% putting
30% chipping
20% pitching
10% driving range
		
Click to expand...

 What is 'practice'.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 2, 2021)

Playing through should be abolished. Worrying about pace of play is a cause of unnecessary stress. If you are in a hurry, don't play 18 holes. You should keep your position on the course for the full round.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 2, 2021)

Practice swings should be banned or limited to just one.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 2, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			What is 'practice'.
		
Click to expand...

Speak with Richart, he has written the book👍


----------



## richart (Jan 2, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Speak with Richart, he has written the book👍
		
Click to expand...

I do realise now that as an athlete I need to warm up before a round. Cup of tea and bacon roll works perfectly.


----------



## Spoon (Jan 2, 2021)

Mines in 2 parts

1. People should stop being so obsessed with 'slow play', they've paid thier money same as anyone and are entitled to enjoy it. Calm down.. Stop rushing 

2. If you're not aware/polite enough to let people through promptly when you're playing slower than they are... You should be banned.


----------



## IanM (Jan 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Playing through should be abolished. Worrying about pace of play is a cause of unnecessary stress. If you are in a hurry, don't play 18 holes. You should keep your position on the course for the full round.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent idea.  Fail to keep your position,  you get "sent off!"  😁


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2021)

If you get a shot at a hole you should be able to use it to shoot a slow player on the hole in front who won't call you through!


----------



## Spoon (Jan 2, 2021)

Pretty much every american tour player (bar maybe Ricky Fowler) is as dull as dishwater.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 2, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			What is 'practice'.
		
Click to expand...

The thing golfers should do instead of playing actual golf.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 2, 2021)

Fourballs playing strokeplay, holing out everything, should be banned


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 2, 2021)

slowhand said:



			I wonder how many of these are tongue-in-cheek, and how many are peoples’ genuine opinions?🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

This thread is 100% genuine opinions or it makes the whole thread pointless.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2021)

Nine cigarettes during a round is not excessive


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 2, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Nine cigarettes during a round is not excessive
		
Click to expand...

Are you talking 1 a hole in the current climate? 🤭😂


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Are you talking 1 a hole in the current climate? 🤭😂
		
Click to expand...

If need be


----------



## richart (Jan 2, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Nine cigarettes during a round is not excessive
		
Click to expand...

One for every blob ?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2021)

richart said:



			One for every blob ?
		
Click to expand...

Might be
🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 2, 2021)

Most golfers don’t understand the handicap system be it the new one or the old one and don’t actually care.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 2, 2021)

The lower the handicap doesn’t necessarily equate to the better knowledge of the rules.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 2, 2021)

Captainron said:



			hybrids should be banned.
		
Click to expand...




Tiger man said:



			Most low handicappers view themselves as superior humans to double digit players.
		
Click to expand...

we are 😘


----------



## NearHull (Jan 2, 2021)

The statement  ‘I’ve never hit it that far before’ is not an excuse for not shouting.

or

The statement ‘ I’ve never it it that far before’ is an excuse for not shouting.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Anyone under 35 should still be playing football at weekends
		
Click to expand...

I am... Lucky there's two days in a weekend.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2021)

It is very possible to enjoy and even improve at golf without having lessons.

Strict dress codes are archaic and from a bygone era when the aim was to keep poor people out.

Quite a lot of the rules of golf are illogical and unfair - and it's more important to enjoy your round than to punish someone for an innocuous misunderstanding of them that they gained no advantage from anyway.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 2, 2021)

If, when putting, the ball hits the flag and ricochets out, then the player should just suck it up.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			If, when putting, the ball hits the flag and ricochets out, then the player should just suck it up.
		
Click to expand...

What other option do they have??


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I am... Lucky there's two days in a weekend.
		
Click to expand...

And you should be playing football on both of them!


----------



## Green Man (Jan 2, 2021)

Not having rakes and being unable to touch the flags due to COVID reasons is a joke. It can only be a risk if you rub your hands all over the flag/rake then immediately start licking your fingers.

I’m sure theres more risk at our club using the same 4 digits on the keycode entry to gain access to the locker rooms and toilets.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			What other option do they have?? 

Click to expand...

Refers to another post in the thread where someone is of the opinion that if the ball ricochets off the pin it should count as holed..


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			And you should be playing football on both of them!
		
Click to expand...

I tried that for one season and could hardly walk.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Strict dress codes are archaic and from a bygone era when the aim was to keep poor people out
		
Click to expand...

Just how it should be.
Let them play darts or dominoes, the peasants.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2021)

Green Man said:



			Not having rakes and being unable to touch the flags due to COVID reasons is a joke. It can only be a risk if you rub your hands all over the flag/rake then immediately start licking your fingers.

I’m sure theres more risk at our club using the same 4 digits on the keycode entry to gain access to the locker rooms and toilets.
		
Click to expand...

Not to disagree but I think they were just concessions that golf made in order to allow us to keep playing - not because they necessarily make a blind bit of difference.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 2, 2021)

The Masters is the most overblown, overhyped, oversold and utterly pretentious event in Golf and should be replaced as a Major by either the Australian Open or another event in Asia.......


----------



## JamesR (Jan 2, 2021)

There should be a world golf tour for the top 200 players.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I tried that for one season and could hardly walk.
		
Click to expand...

Walk????? You're supposed to run!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Walk????? You're supposed to run!
		
Click to expand...

I'm talking about on Monday mornings!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 2, 2021)

The Australian Open is, and should remain, an irrelevant tournament.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2021)

The only putter that should be allowed is a blade


----------



## JamesR (Jan 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Your average club pro would break 80 keeping a scorecard.... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Hardly a strong opinion, our pro breaks 70 most of the time


----------



## JamesR (Jan 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Lol there's over 200 posts, thanks for critiquing the strength of mine 😉

He's obviously not "average" then is he.
		
Click to expand...

If you’d have said wouldn’t break 80 I would have agreed entirely 😚


----------



## DanFST (Jan 2, 2021)

Driver shafts make 0 difference to handicap golfers. (Don't tell WRX)


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm talking about on Monday mornings! 

Click to expand...

You dont need to walk, i thought you were working from home 😖😖


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 2, 2021)

MendieGK said:



			we are 😘
		
Click to expand...

I find until you get to elite ams the average scratch or low capper is often very underwhelming as you are expecting something close to what you see on the TV. In general just similar to 5/6 handicappers with more time/drive to practice.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Jan 2, 2021)

Players who want to get up and drive an hour to the golf course, and then try rush round as quick as possible without having time to chat to their playing partners, and then rush back home to wife, should go to the Gym instead


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			Players who want to get up and drive an hour to the golf course, and then try rush round as quick as possible without having time to chat to their playing partners, and then rush back home to wife, should go to the Gym instead
		
Click to expand...

What if they rush to someone else's wife whose husband is playing a 5 hour round ?


----------



## Dando (Jan 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			What if they rush to someone else's wife whose husband is playing a 5 hour round ?
		
Click to expand...

A 5 hour round - sounds like a H4H day


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2021)

Dando said:



			A 5 hour round - sounds like a H4H day
		
Click to expand...

For 9 holes ?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 2, 2021)

The only sport that scousers  whose names start with D  should be allowed to play is football.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 2, 2021)

Collarless tee shirts and hoodies belong in skate parks.

Preferred lies on fairways all year round, you shouldn’t be penalised for hitting the middle of the fairway only to land in a divot which you have to hack out of only to further damage the course.

2 shots on any par three deserves a stoning.

There needs to be a membership category for once a weekend golfers that still allows comp access.  Some just don’t get the benefit of a seven day membership and this will hurt the game and clubs long term.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 2, 2021)

I would rather be a member at Formby GC than Hillside 😋😋


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 2, 2021)

Tiger man said:



			I find until you get to elite ams the average scratch or low capper is often very underwhelming as you are expecting something close to what you see on the TV. In general just similar to 5/6 handicappers with more time/drive to practice.
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t that on you as the expector though? Scratch golfers I know are under no illusion that they are closer to a 20 handicapper than they are a tour pro. 

A scratch golfer is also considerably better than a 5 handicapper


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 2, 2021)

Golf is, in the main, discriminatory and oppresses many groups in society.

Custom fitting is a product sold by fraudsters and bought by golfers who have more money than inclination to practice. 

There are as many golf pros who can teach well as those who cannot.

Golf clubs are a place to hit balls, not socialise every day.

Once you’ve read one golf magazine, you’ve read them all.

There is nothing interesting watching golfers win tournaments with a score of -25.

Playing in good company is more important than playing well.

The forum is better without politics, a great place to arrange games, and I’ve only met one person from here who I thought was a complete knob.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 2, 2021)

virtuocity said:



			Golf is, in the main, discriminatory and oppresses many groups in society.

Custom fitting is a product sold by fraudsters and bought by golfers who have more money than inclination to practice.

There are as many golf pros who can teach well as those who cannot.

Golf clubs are a place to hit balls, not socialise every day.

Once you’ve read one golf magazine, you’ve read them all.

There is nothing interesting watching golfers win tournaments with a score of -25.

Playing in good company is more important than playing well.

The forum is better without politics, a great place to arrange games, and I’ve only met one person from here who I thought was a complete knob.
		
Click to expand...

Not much there that I don't agree with.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 2, 2021)

Going to get frowned at for this one but golf clubs in tier 4 should be shut.


----------



## doublebogey7 (Jan 2, 2021)

Better Ball and Matchplay Scores should be acceptable scores for the WHS


----------



## slowhand (Jan 2, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			There needs to be a membership category for once a weekend golfers that still allows comp access.  Some just don’t get the benefit of a seven day membership and this will hurt the game and clubs long term.
		
Click to expand...

^^ This


----------



## evemccc (Jan 2, 2021)

virtuocity said:



			Golf is, in the main, discriminatory and oppresses many groups in society.

Custom fitting is a product sold by fraudsters and bought by golfers who have more money than inclination to practice. 

There are as many golf pros who can teach well as those who cannot.

Golf clubs are a place to hit balls, not socialise every day.

Once you’ve read one golf magazine, you’ve read them all.

There is nothing interesting watching golfers win tournaments with a score of -25.

Playing in good company is more important than playing well.

The forum is better without politics, a great place to arrange games, and I’ve only met one person from here who I thought was a complete knob.
		
Click to expand...

At my golf club (and a great many and probably a majority) visitors are welcomed if they pay the Green Fee. 
There is no waiting list for membership and no need to know existing members, nor benefit in doing so, as this is not asked.
There is a much cheaper rate for those on Job Seekers.

In short, if you pay your subs or Green fees, you get to play on the course... 


Quite how golf ‘oppresses’ people is beyond me...


----------



## Junior (Jan 2, 2021)

Golf holes should be bigger ........ I’ll get my coat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2021)

Junior said:



			Golf holes should be bigger ........ I’ll get my coat.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂 winner


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2021)

Unpopular Golfing opinions  - I miss DelC


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 2, 2021)

MendieGK said:



			Isn’t that on you as the expector though? Scratch golfers I know are under no illusion that they are closer to a 20 handicapper than they are a tour pro.

A scratch golfer is also considerably better than a 5 handicapper
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are, but normally because of sheer practice and drive as I said, so shot for shot they may not look any different. Massive generalisation here btw as I have seen wonderful ball strikers that can't putt be scratch and awful ball strikers that can up and down from a dike.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 2, 2021)

Players in Tier 4 should be allowed to play on their home course in Tier 3.


----------



## wjemather (Jan 2, 2021)

The Open Championship rota should be expanded to include non-links courses and St Andrews should be visited less frequently.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 2, 2021)

I’ve only met one person from here who I thought was a complete knob.
		
Click to expand...

I can meet half way and make it 2


----------



## azazel (Jan 2, 2021)

Any kind of golf practice for an amateur adult is a waste of time unless you’re a complete beginner. Once you can do the basics you’ll only get as far as your natural talent allows and spending hours on a range or a putting green won’t make you any better than playing on the course will.


----------



## Crow (Jan 3, 2021)

Most of the opinions given here are popular.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 3, 2021)

Drive for dough


----------



## brfcfan (Jan 3, 2021)

1 RCP at Deal is the most overrated course in the UK

2 20% of golfers are too slow, taking more time does not make you a better golfer

3 Using a yardage device does not improve your chances of shooting a lower score


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2021)

Green Man said:



			Not having rakes and being unable to touch the flags due to COVID reasons is a joke. It can only be a risk if you rub your hands all over the flag/rake then immediately start licking your fingers.

I’m sure theres more risk at our club using the same 4 digits on the keycode entry to gain access to the locker rooms and toilets.
		
Click to expand...

The doors should be propped open.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2021)

The looks and sound of a golf club are as important as the performance


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2021)

virtuocity said:



*I’ve only met one person from here who I thought was a complete knob*.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't even in your fourball!!!!


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 3, 2021)

Parkland/ heathland courses are more enjoyable to play than links courses.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 3, 2021)

Women golfers generally play a round of golf faster than men.


----------



## KenL (Jan 3, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Nobody should tee off before the group ahead have all played their second shots.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody should tee off before the group ahead are out of range.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Women golfers generally play a round of golf faster than men.
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest it all depends on how many shops they have driven past on their way to the course......


----------



## KenL (Jan 3, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Women golfers generally play a round of golf faster than men.
		
Click to expand...

Probably true at my club.


----------



## fenwayrich (Jan 3, 2021)

Golf is not a team sport. Ergo the Ryder Cup is of no interest whatsoever. Furthermore, it is contrived because in no other sport are players selected to represent a continent.


----------



## Green Man (Jan 3, 2021)

fenwayrich said:



			Golf is not a team sport. Ergo the Ryder Cup is of no interest whatsoever. Furthermore, it is contrived because in no other sport are players selected to represent a continent.
		
Click to expand...

What about the Weber and Mosconi cup?


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 3, 2021)

virtuocity said:



			There is nothing interesting watching golfers win tournaments with a score of -25.

Playing in good company is more important than playing well.
		
Click to expand...

These two!!!


----------



## fenwayrich (Jan 3, 2021)

Green Man said:



			What about the Weber and Mosconi cup?
		
Click to expand...

Skittles and pool. Pub games ☺


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It won't end up like that!

Premium golf balls give no advantage to the average club golfer
		
Click to expand...

I always thought they helped improve my ball searching skills. I am more focused looking for a Pro V1 than looking for A pro staff titanium Max.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 3, 2021)

I miss timgolfy


----------



## rosecott (Jan 3, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I wasn't even in your fourball!!!!


Click to expand...

I have just as much claim as you as he has met me more than once.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 3, 2021)

Parkland courses should revert back to farmland.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 3, 2021)

Golfers make way too many excuses when playing badly. Golfers on the whole blame anything/anybody for anything they don't like....but not themselves.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2021)

Most club golfers wouldn't recognise a sweetspot even if it bit them in the 'arris


----------



## Ethan (Jan 3, 2021)

QUOTE="Doon frae Troon, post: 2285406, member: 15632"]Women golfers generally play a round of golf faster than men.[/QUOTE]

The women's round is about 800 yards shorter, usually.


----------



## Slab (Jan 3, 2021)

All footballers cheat 

A person who plays /played football will be more likely to cheat at golf over a non football playing golfer


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2021)

Slab said:



			All footballers cheat

A person who plays /played football will be more likely to cheat at golf over a non football playing golfer
		
Click to expand...

And the prize for the most controversial opinion of the year goes to.....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And the prize for the most controversial opinion of the year goes to.....

Click to expand...

I do tend to agree with him though.
The three biggest bandits I have played with over the years were all professional footballers.


----------



## Slab (Jan 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And the prize for the most controversial opinion of the year goes to.....

Click to expand...

We were all thinking it, I just said it 😂


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2021)

Slab said:



			We were all thinking it, I just said it 😂
		
Click to expand...

I refuse to confirm or deny whether I agree or not..


----------



## banjofred (Jan 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I refuse to confirm or deny whether I agree or not..

Click to expand...

If you were a politician....that would automatically mean it's true....


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2021)

banjofred said:



			If you were a politician....that would automatically mean it's true....

Click to expand...

You may say that..I, of course, couldn't possibly comment


----------



## banjofred (Jan 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You may say that..I, of course, couldn't possibly comment

Click to expand...

Ooooh, a double "no answer".......possibly very high up in politics!!! Tell Boris I said "Hi".


----------



## Crow (Jan 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The looks and sound of a golf club are as important as the performance
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish.

They're a lot more important.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 3, 2021)

Slab said:



			All footballers cheat

A person who plays /played football will be more likely to cheat at golf over a non football playing golfer
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe cheating at sports is simply restricted to footballers! So same should apply to those sports too!
Certain sports simply seem to provide more opportunity to 'gain an advantage illegally', but that shouldn't condemn it as a sport - as both sides have similar 'opportunities' that are adjudicated by a Referee/Umpire! In others, it simply seems immoral to do so.
Certainly, there are plenty of instances of 'cheating' in Rugby and League and many other 'contact allowed' sports. I played Hockey at a fairly high level and had no qualms 'cheating' somewhat there - and, from experience both playing with/against and umpiring (at a much higher level than I played), some of the highest skilled players were also 'the best cheats'. I've never (knowingly) cheated at Tennis or Cricket though, nor Billiards that I played to a fairly high (NZU Champion/County) level though. I've known a top Rugby 2nd Row-er (he could hit 9-iron past my best Drive!!) who actually took up Golf purely for the 'Honesty' element!

So while I'd temper the 1st statement to 'Almost all...' and probably agree with the 2nd, I'd suggest that with a little education about 'the values of the game of Golf', many/most footballers, or similar sportsmen, could be convinced that cheating at Golf is counter-productive!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2021)

virtuocity said:



			The forum is better without politics, a great place to arrange games, and *I’ve only met one person from here who I thought was a complete knob*.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you meet LiverpoolPhil?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2021)

Amateur golfers are the biggest fools in sport for buying new kit.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			I don't believe cheating at sports is simply restricted to footballers! So same should apply to those sports too!
Certain sports simply seem to provide more opportunity to 'gain an advantage illegally', but that shouldn't condemn it as a sport - as both sides have similar 'opportunities' that are adjudicated by a Referee/Umpire! In others, it simply seems immoral to do so.
Certainly, there are plenty of instances of 'cheating' in Rugby and League and many other 'contact allowed' sports. I played Hockey at a fairly high level and had no qualms 'cheating' somewhat there - and, from experience both playing with/against and umpiring (at a much higher level than I played), some of the highest skilled players were also 'the best cheats'. I've never (knowingly) cheated at Tennis or Cricket though, nor Billiards that I played to a fairly high (NZU Champion/County) level though. I've known a top Rugby 2nd Row-er (he could hit 9-iron past my best Drive!!) who actually took up Golf purely for the 'Honesty' element!

So while I'd temper the 1st statement to 'Almost all...' and probably agree with the 2nd, I'd suggest that with a little education about 'the values of the game of Golf', many/most footballers, or similar sportsmen, could be convinced that cheating at Golf is counter-productive!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 3, 2021)

Are you 'fishing'/suggesting I am?
Or are you saying there's no cheating in Fishing? As, I believe, there's certainly potential to do so!
http://www.bishfish.co.nz/articles/general/cheats.htm
Just Google 'Cheating in Fishing'!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2021)

Most amateur golfers shouldn't be carrying a 3 wood of 15° or less.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 3, 2021)

Rounds should be timed and etiquette and rule competency tests should be taken before your allowed to play golf, refreshed every season.


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Where did you meet LiverpoolPhil?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve played with Virtuocity once. Name and shame I think, otherwise I will not be able to sleep at night.


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I do tend to agree with him though.
The three biggest bandits I have played with over the years were all professional footballers.
		
Click to expand...

You haven’t played with Lilyhawk then ?


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 3, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Amateur golfers are the biggest fools in sport for buying new kit.
		
Click to expand...

Having come from mountain biking to golf over the past couple of years I'd say that they're both as bad as each other. The cycling industry is terrible for pushing through new "standards" on their equipment!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Golfers who throw their cigarette butts on the course should be banned...
		
Click to expand...

Smokers should be shot!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2021)

Slab said:



			All footballers cheat

A person who plays /played football will be more likely to cheat at golf over a non football playing golfer
		
Click to expand...

I’ve always said that all footballers were untrustworthy cheats. I agree 100%


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Parkland courses should revert back to farmland.
		
Click to expand...

But then parkland golfers would pack your links courses...


----------



## wjemather (Jan 3, 2021)

Most amateurs should be playing from the most forward tees there are, and never from the back tees. To this end, it is a disgrace that so many clubs have failed to get their red (or former ladies) tees rated for men.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2021)

Blimey this thread escalated 😂 a lot of pent up oppression it seems 

Looks like a lot of are not really unpopular opinions though


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Golfers who throw their cigarette butts on the course should be banned...
		
Click to expand...

Not too bad if there's enough left on them to re-light, but if taken down to the very end then I agree


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2021)

Low single figure golfers should not use the same make of ball as us mere mortals, then their ball would be safe from high handicappers who are old and decrepit, hitting them by mistake !


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2021)

Golf blogs are great.


----------



## Crow (Jan 3, 2021)

If you come in with a good Stableford score and want to tell others then you should *always* say if it included any blobs.

1. People are interested.
2. it proves that you're actually even better than it appears.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2021)

Crow said:



			If you come in with a good Stableford score and want to tell others then you should *always* say if it included any blobs.

1. People are interested.
2. it proves that you're actually even better than it appears.
		
Click to expand...

............ and you have to describe how they occurred in detail to justify how unlucky they were!


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 3, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Parkland courses should revert back to farmland.
		
Click to expand...

 Some of ours does in Winter


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2021)

Traminator said:



			If only we had marker pens 🧐🤔
		
Click to expand...


Can you write or would you just draw a picture?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 3, 2021)

Peter Alliss was a truly appalling commentator over the past 20 years.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Would you bother looking? 🧐
		
Click to expand...

That's a leading question Mi'lud


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 3, 2021)

Moderators on golf forums should be able to play to at least a decent standard ……


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Moderators on golf forums should be able to play to at least a decent standard ……     

Click to expand...

Bye bye Sharkey


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 3, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Moderators on golf forums should be able to play to at least a decent standard ……     

Click to expand...

Define decent? 
Beat Imurg over 9 holes today 19 points with a blob..........so 19 points then

Golfing ability has no relationship to ones ability to control unruly children 😂


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 3, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			...
Golfing ability has no relationship to ones ability to control unruly children 😂
		
Click to expand...


----------



## birdyhunter (Jan 3, 2021)

Crow said:



			If you come in with a good Stableford score and want to tell others then you should *always* say if it included any blobs.

1. People are interested.
2. it proves that you're actually even better than it appears.
		
Click to expand...

Along with that, if playing medal you should always mention the number of 3 putts when you tell others your score. 

You should always also say what your score could have been if you hadn't gone in the lake on 16.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2021)

chrisd said:



			............ and you have to describe how they occurred in detail to justify how unlucky they were!
		
Click to expand...

God, I miss Fish😢😢😢


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 3, 2021)

It’s never worth playing fewer than 18 holes.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			God, I miss Fish😢😢😢
		
Click to expand...

I still remember your laughing at Fish, I think at Blackmoor when his mammoth(?) Drive was followed by digging his 7 iron deep into the fairway and duffing it - how you laughed 😁😁


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I still remember your laughing at Fish, I think at Blackmoor when his mammoth(?) Drive was followed by digging his 7 iron deep into the fairway and duffing it - how you laughed 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

I believe the “great drive” from Smithy was appreciated, the timing was perfect as was the huge divot going about 10 yards. Nearly as good as the 5 putt that day 😁


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 3, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			But then parkland golfers would pack your links courses...
		
Click to expand...

Only if they are allowed on!😉

And, in any event, I am a member of a club with  a parkland course.

I still  believe golf should really only be played on good draining soil, links and heathland. I don't play from mid-November to mid-March for this very reason.


----------



## smange (Jan 3, 2021)

Aimpoint is a load of nonsense


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2021)

smange said:



			Aimpoint is a load of nonsense
		
Click to expand...

Surely that’s a popular opinion 😁

Would add that a pre shot routine is a waste of time for anyone above 5 handicap 😁


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely that’s a popular opinion 😁

Would add that a pre shot routine is a waste of time for anyone above 5 handicap 😁
		
Click to expand...

And practice swings.
Don't recall ever seeing one that is replicated kn the actual shot.


----------



## Reemul (Jan 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And practice swings.
Don't recall ever seeing one that is replicated kn the actual shot.
		
Click to expand...

I have to do a practice swing, it's my best swing


----------



## JamesR (Jan 3, 2021)

Circling the hole to read your putt is a necessity


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 3, 2021)

It’s critical to make sure the alignment line on your ball is absolutely 100% accurately aligned with the line of your putt to maximise your likelihood of holing the putt. This is especially important for putts of less than 18”.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 3, 2021)

Those who don’t replace their divots, especially in winter, should pay double in annual subs


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 3, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Peter Alliss was a truly appalling commentator over the past 20 years.
		
Click to expand...

Can I like this post more than once?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 3, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Rounds should be timed and etiquette and rule competency tests should be taken before your allowed to play golf, refreshed every season.
		
Click to expand...

As a junior we had to play three rounds with the junior captain and junior organiser for etiquette and standard of play checks.

They would check on things like divot repair, raking of bunkers, repairing of pitch marks, pace of play, playing out of turn etc before being allowed to join.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 3, 2021)

This has been a fun read!

- the ‘Championship’ 17th tee at St Andrew’s being technically OOB is a non-issue. Plenty of courses have tees stretched further back, or have extended land, or use other course’s tees when the pros play it once a year. Old course has been around for hundreds of years, and that tee box is 20 yards further back ... not a problem.

- there is no good ball ‘roll back’ solution. There just isn’t. Bifurcation doesn’t work for low amateurs / club pros / college players. A percentage roll back doesn’t work for anybody. Making the ball spin more would make it harder for club golfers who’s slices would be exaggerated.


----------



## azazel (Jan 4, 2021)

Stableford should be limited to beginner and charity competitions.


----------



## Slab (Jan 4, 2021)

Medal strokeplay is the easiest form of golf to play (least pressure too) fragile minds cant see this though

Poker chips should be in casino's only

Genuine Sharpies are worth the extra money



edit: for typo correction that Smiffy spotted


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2021)

Slab said:



			Medal strokeplay is the easiest form of golf to play (least pressure too) fragile minds cant see this though

*Porker chips should be in casino's only*

Genuine Sharpies are worth the extra money
		
Click to expand...

Are they the same as "Porkie Scratchings"???


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2021)

azazel said:



			Stableford should be limited to beginner and charity competitions.
		
Click to expand...

And should be re-named "Stapleford" so more people actually get it right.....


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2021)

Clubs have no reason to tell their members how the new WHS works and especially how it affects competitions


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2021)

Never pick your ball up off the green on a par 4 and rely on your partner. Even when he's sitting there for two.....


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Never pick your ball up off the green on a par 4 and rely on your partner. Even when he's sitting there for two.....


Click to expand...

Never presume anything in golf 😉


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Never presume anything in golf 😉
		
Click to expand...

Not even 4 putts or less from 25'


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 4, 2021)

So called golfers who give you their net score when you ask what they scored in a medal.


----------



## Slab (Jan 4, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So called golfers who give you their net score when you ask what they scored in a medal.
		
Click to expand...

On the other hand, giving your gross score for a medal is as pointless as checking your coupon at half-time!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 4, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So called golfers who give you their net score when you ask what they scored in a medal.
		
Click to expand...

Or their Stapleford score 😉


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Or their Stableford score 😉
		
Click to expand...

With how many blobs they had too....


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 4, 2021)

Nobody cares about anyone else's golf


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Not even 4 putts or less from 25'


Click to expand...

Clearly not !!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2021)

Golfing etiquette is an outdated concept that only goes to limit the attraction of the sport to newcomers (this has no doubt already been pointed out but I think it's worth emphasising  )


----------



## sunshine (Jan 4, 2021)

Green Man said:



			What about the Weber and Mosconi cup?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair he did say _*sport*_. Not sure pool and 10 pin bowling qualify.


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2021)

Golfers should carry unless they have a dr's certificate.

Shorts and White chino's should not been worn by male golfers EVER.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 4, 2021)

1. all-male and all-female golf clubs should be allowed

2. there should be a basic competency test before a player is allowed on a golf course

we have a large number of lady members at our place. a few of them struggle to hit the ball more than 20-30 yards at a time. getting stuck behind them is soul-destroying. 

3. If there is a trolley/buggy ban because of the weather, clubs should not allow members to get round it with a doctor's note. 

we have had such a ban in place for the last few weeks, yet there is a sizeable number playing regularly with a trolley or even a ride-on single seater buggy, wrecking the course. I have sympathy for genuine cases, but it's the easiest thing in the world to go to the docs and pay him to write you a note saying he recommends you should be allowed to use a trolley/buggy.


----------



## Green Man (Jan 4, 2021)

sunshine said:



			To be fair he did say _*sport*_. Not sure pool and 10 pin bowling qualify.
		
Click to expand...

What channel are they on when they are on the TV?

Sky *SPORTS*


----------



## sunshine (Jan 4, 2021)

Green Man said:



			What channel are they on when they are on the TV?

Sky *SPORTS*

Click to expand...

That's hardly a cast iron definition! I suppose eating Ritter Sport counts as a sport too?

Pool is a pub game. Darts too.


----------



## Junior (Jan 4, 2021)

Kaz said:



			With tee times restricted during lockdown priority should be given to low/high* handicappers.

_* Delete as applicable _

Click to expand...

Haha, same lockdown theme ...... With tee times restricted during lockdown priority should be given to those who work during the week at the weekend.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2021)

Going out for a friendly knock with fewer than 14 clubs is a waste of time - it is essential that a full 14 plus all the gear must be taken out at all times - necessitating the use of a bag the size of which could comfortably accommodate the average junior.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 4, 2021)

Scotty Camerons overpriced clones of other golf designs have been their only successes. Any designs they've introduced themselves don't sell and are soon discontinued.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2021)

Leather gloves are mandatory and are essential for feel and grip


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 4, 2021)

Known reoffending slow players should be drawn at the back of swindles and comps.  There’s nothing worse than seeing a draw sheet only to realise three out of the first four ball in the roll up are the slowest in the club... oh and your the 8th-10th group


----------



## GB72 (Jan 4, 2021)

We really do not need another petition to keep courses open.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2021)

GB72 said:



			We really do not need another petition to keep courses open.
		
Click to expand...

You're right, we can just bump the previous one up again! No sense us all writing our names a second time.


----------



## GG26 (Jan 4, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Leather gloves are mandatory and are essential for feel and grip
		
Click to expand...

Or golf gloves are a marketing ploy and with modern grips make no difference to the vast majority of golfers.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 4, 2021)

GG26 said:



			Or golf gloves are a marketing ploy and with modern grips make no difference to the vast majority of golfers.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cliveb (Jan 4, 2021)

The most unpopular golf opinion I can think of right now is Boris's opinion that playing golf will spread Covid (but gathering in a church won't).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 5, 2021)

cliveb said:



			The most unpopular golf opinion I can think of right now is Boris's opinion that playing golf will spread Covid (but gathering in a church won't).
		
Click to expand...

Just a quick FYI - The truth of it is that due to the demographic of regular church-goers many (if not most) churches are not open for congregational worship as they recognise that many of their congregation will be elderly and vulnerable.  Where a church is open - doors are opened to create a through draught; the congregation is strictly socially distanced; is face-masked; do not mingle or socialise before or after a service; and do not sing.  I wouldn’t worry too much about church congregations being a vector for transmission of the virus 👍


----------



## banjofred (Jan 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just a quick FYI - The truth of it is that due to the demographic of regular church-goers many (if not most) churches are not open for congregational worship as they recognise that many of their congregation will be elderly and vulnerable.  Where a church is open - doors are opened to create a through draught; the congregation is strictly socially distanced; is face-masked; do not mingle or socialise before or after a service; and do not sing.  I wouldn’t worry too much about church congregations being a vector for transmission of the virus 👍
		
Click to expand...

They don't always follow the rules....like so many other people. It's an exception that shouldn't be there......


----------



## banjofred (Jan 5, 2021)

GG26 said:



			Or golf gloves are a marketing ploy and with modern grips make no difference to the vast majority of golfers.
		
Click to expand...

Unless you like *warm hands* of course....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2021)

Putting yourself completely out of contention on the front nine will usually see you shooting your best ever back nine...
😢😢😢


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 5, 2021)

Kaz said:



			With tee times restricted during lockdown priority should be given to low/*high* *handicappers.

_* Delete as applicable _

Click to expand...

Defo  - restricted to high handicappers. 

More of us you see. Therefore benefits being spread across the greater good.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 5, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Putting yourself completely out of contention on the front nine will usually see you shooting your best ever back nine...
😢😢😢
		
Click to expand...

And visa versa


----------



## chrisd (Jan 5, 2021)

Veteran golfers should be afforded the utmost respect by the rest of the club members and those who are not in senior category should invite veteran golfers through even if play may be slightly slower - after all, what is 5 hours to a golfer who has 50 years ahead to enjoy playing compared to golfers from the " last of the summer wine " brigade. 😁😁


----------



## sunshine (Jan 5, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Putting yourself completely out of contention on the front nine will usually see you shooting your best ever back nine...
😢😢😢
		
Click to expand...

Never has a truer word been written. I don't think you have understood this thread


----------



## sunshine (Jan 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Where a church is open - doors are opened to create a through draught; the congregation is strictly socially distanced; is face-masked; do not mingle or socialise before or after a service; and do not sing.  I wouldn’t worry too much about church congregations being a vector for transmission of the virus 👍
		
Click to expand...

Really? You think those precautions mean churches should remain open in the current environment? When many other activities which are far less risky (e.g. golf) have been banned.

My gut feel is that this is a political decision. The government doesn't want to have to deal with religious fanatics who will either make a lot of noise, or more likely flout any closures of churches / mosques / temples.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 5, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Really? You think those precautions mean churches should remain open in the current environment? When many other activities which are far less risky (e.g. golf) have been banned.

My gut feel is that this is a political decision. The government doesn't want to have to deal with religious fanatics who will either make a lot of noise, or more likely flout any closures of churches / mosques / temples.
		
Click to expand...


Of course it is. It's not exactly good optics to be forcefully pulling groups of people out of their place of worship when they flout the rules. 

But what percentage of the population are regular church goers? Is it worth getting annoyed about?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 5, 2021)

Anyone who uses a range finder to measure a distance, then tops or fats a shot a few yards, then gets the range finder out to measure the distance again should be immediately removed from the golf course and have their clubs confiscated indefinitely.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Never has a truer word been written. I don't think you have understood this thread 

Click to expand...

It's not popular???
😉


----------



## IanM (Jan 5, 2021)

The actions/rules/beliefs of an individual club or an individual golfer cannot be applied to "golf as a whole" or "all golfers!"


----------



## banjofred (Jan 5, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Of course it is. It's not exactly good optics to be forcefully pulling groups of people out of their place of worship when they flout the rules.

But what percentage of the population are regular church goers? Is it worth getting annoyed about?
		
Click to expand...

Some of the worst superspreading has been churches...just do a quick Google search....
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...h-korea-daegu-shincheonji-jesus-a9582951.html
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-11-superspreader-events-key-driver-covid-.html
https://prospect.org/coronavirus/when-churches-are-superspreaders/

Although....no more comments from me....don't want the GM moderators cracking the whip at me.....


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 5, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Really? You think those precautions mean churches should remain open in the current environment? When many other activities which are far less risky (e.g. golf) have been banned.

My gut feel is that this is a political decision. *The government doesn't want to have to deal with religious fanatics *who will either make a lot of noise, or more likely flout any closures of churches / mosques / temples.
		
Click to expand...

What about golf fanatics? There are probably more of them than religious fanatics these days.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Putting yourself completely out of contention on the front nine will usually see you shooting your best ever back nine...
😢😢😢
		
Click to expand...

That is a stone cold fact, not an opinion!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 5, 2021)

Saying 'that's in' when the ball is 12 inches from the hole does not actually stop the ball from dropping.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2021)

Playing partner saying "thats in" to your putt to see it mysteriously pull up short or deviate with inches left


----------



## lobthewedge (Jan 5, 2021)

Turnberry should be back on the Open rota


----------



## lobthewedge (Jan 5, 2021)

Zach Johnson does not need to accept baldness and shave his head


----------



## lobthewedge (Jan 5, 2021)

Matt Kuchar was right and the caddy got paid the fair, pre-arranged amount


----------



## lobthewedge (Jan 5, 2021)

The Olympics should be classed the same as a major


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 5, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Really? You think those precautions mean churches should remain open in the current environment? When many other activities which are far less risky (e.g. golf) have been banned.

My gut feel is that this is a political decision. The government doesn't want to have to deal with religious fanatics who will either make a lot of noise, or more likely flout any closures of churches / mosques / temples.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think you'll find that much fanaticism in the vast majority of religious bodies in the UK - certainly not mainstream Christian denominations which is all I can comment upon.  In any case - as I mentioned on the Coronavirus thread - I expected churches to have been closed.

That said - I know that for many of our more elderly members - especially for those who live alone - the church is their main place of social interaction and very important to them for their mental wellbeing.  Not saying that that is a good reason for keeping churches open at the moment - but just pointing out the importance for many of meeting with friends.

In any case - and also as mentioned - in the current circumstances we have decided to remain closed, even although we could be open, as we consider the risk to be too high.

Back on topic - I suspect that if the management of a golf club was of the opinion that they should close the course when they could stay open, then that would be a very unpopular opinion (in fact we know that to be true in the context of bad weather)


----------



## Raziren (Jan 5, 2021)

I can't stand Gary Player. 
Sorry


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2021)

Raziren said:



			I can't stand Gary Player.
Sorry
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that's as unpopular as you may think


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2021)

Jack Nicklaus is the GOAT


----------



## Green Man (Jan 5, 2021)

I can't stand Jack Nicklaus


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 5, 2021)

lobthewedge said:



			The Olympics should be classed the same as a major
		
Click to expand...

Only when they remove the restriction/limitation of only 4 players per country!


----------



## cliveb (Jan 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I know that for many of our more elderly members - especially for those who live alone - *the church is their main place of social interaction* and very important to hem for their mental wellbeing.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the whole point of a lockdown is to eliminate social interaction?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 5, 2021)

I was disappointed that Jack Nicklaus offered a political opinion. Sports people should not indulge unless they become politicians.


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Nobody cares about anyone else's golf
		
Click to expand...

Very true, sitting in the clubhouse after a round is everybody just waiting their turn to bore each other to death with a blow by blow account of bad luck and could have's.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2021)

Bifurcation in golf is a necessity


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Going out for a friendly knock with fewer than 14 clubs is a waste of time - it is essential that a full 14 plus all the gear must be taken out at all times - necessitating the use of a bag the size of which could comfortably accommodate the average junior.
		
Click to expand...

 well you have to have someone to carry the drinks trolley as well.


----------



## richart (Jan 5, 2021)

Tiger man said:



			Very true, sitting in the clubhouse after a round is everybody just waiting their turn to bore each other to death with a blow by blow account of bad luck and could have's.
		
Click to expand...

That’s what blogs are for surely ?


----------



## banjofred (Jan 5, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			What about golf fanatics? There are probably more of them than religious fanatics these days.
		
Click to expand...




Tiger man said:



			Very true, sitting in the clubhouse after a round is everybody just waiting their turn to bore each other to death with a blow by blow account of bad luck and could have's.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what happened when I used to race......boring as heck. golf....still boring as heck. Football....yep, boring as heck. It's important to you.....but to others? No much.


----------



## IanM (Jan 5, 2021)

WHS is a massive success and those who disagree must be too lazy to read the 2.4 million pages of crystal clear clarification documents.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 5, 2021)

Over complication of a game that just requires you just to hit the ball.. is snooker the same ?? ( actually don’t answer that)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 6, 2021)

There is no greater 1st tee shot for any golfer to hit than the 1st on the Old Course at St.Andrews.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 6, 2021)

A few golfers / forum posters have some shockingly bad opinions..🤭


----------



## sunshine (Jan 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Don't think you'll find that much fanaticism in the vast majority of religious bodies in the UK - certainly not mainstream Christian denominations which is all I can comment upon.  In any case - as I mentioned on the Coronavirus thread - I expected churches to have been closed.

That said - I know that for many of our more elderly members - especially for those who live alone - the church is their main place of social interaction and very important to them for their mental wellbeing.  Not saying that that is a good reason for keeping churches open at the moment - but just pointing out the importance for many of meeting with friends.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, where to start with this! The whole point of lockdown is to reduce social interaction. All types of social clubs have been shut, it's incredible that people think they can behave irresponsibly by bringing God into the equation. If God is omni-present, attendance at church cannot possibly be essential. To be fair, most religious leaders have been pretty cautious in their comments.

There is an interesting debate going on in Greece right now where the Orthodox Church is defying the government by opening for Epiphany. Shocking.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Wow, where to start with this! The whole point of lockdown is to reduce social interaction. All types of social clubs have been shut, it's incredible that people think they can behave irresponsibly by bringing God into the equation. If God is omni-present, attendance at church cannot possibly be essential. To be fair, most religious leaders have been pretty cautious in their comments.

There is an interesting debate going on in Greece right now where the Orthodox Church is defying the government by opening for Epiphany. Shocking.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure God will understand churches being closed, given that he/she gave us Covid in the first place. Presumably.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sure God will understand churches being closed, given that he/she gave us Covid in the first place. Presumably.
		
Click to expand...

I think many religious people believe they can't catch COVID in church, because God is protecting them.


----------



## brendy (Jan 6, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I think many religious people believe they can't catch COVID in church, because God is protecting them.
		
Click to expand...

The same people that say God is all around but have to go to a quite specific building to talk to him when frankly anywhere should suffice. Whether a god would have allowed this virus in the first place...well thats a whole different question.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 6, 2021)

evemccc said:



			A few golfers / forum posters have some shockingly bad opinions..🤭
		
Click to expand...

As the old saying goes "opinions are like a**eholes - everyone has one'


----------



## slowhand (Jan 7, 2021)

Golf and game are nouns, not verbs


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That is a stone cold fact, not an opinion!
		
Click to expand...

47.23% of all facts are made up.


----------



## IanM (Jan 7, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Golf and game are nouns, not verbs
		
Click to expand...

and sometimes adjectives!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 7, 2021)

Golf is a selfish game so the rest of you can just suck it up.


----------



## Junior (Jan 7, 2021)

We’d all have exactly the same handicaps as we do now if we played with clubs made in 2005.


----------



## Junior (Jan 7, 2021)

No one on golf forums actually admit to anyone outside of golf that they go on a golf forum.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2021)

Castle tees are the sign of a meticulous golfer ensuring a perfect height for every tee shot


----------



## Junior (Jan 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Were you playing golf on 2005? 😅
People didn't all have the same handicap 🤔🤣
		
Click to expand...

Hahahah, I put that badly but you get my drift.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 7, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I think many religious people believe they can't catch COVID in church, because God is protecting them.
		
Click to expand...

 reminds me

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-52157824
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...58-dies-covid-huge-outbreak-congregation.html

and others

Being a Jehovah's Witness I have no problem with social distancing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			reminds me

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-52157824
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...58-dies-covid-huge-outbreak-congregation.html

and others

Being a Jehovah's Witness I have no problem with social distancing.
		
Click to expand...

Unpopular golfing opinion ?


----------



## slowhand (Jan 7, 2021)

IanM said:



			and sometimes adjectives!
		
Click to expand...

Never them either


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 7, 2021)

anyone mentioned that mixed foursomes is a brilliant and fun format...


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 8, 2021)

There are no short hitters in golf. There are just people who don't hit it hard enough.


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2021)

the terms "gaming," "dialed in" and "golfing my ball" are all perfectly acceptable


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			the terms "gaming," "dialed in" and "golfing my ball" are all perfectly acceptable
		
Click to expand...

If you're Mark Crossfield..


----------



## Green Man (Jan 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If you're Mark Crossfield..
		
Click to expand...

Or American


----------



## banjofred (Jan 8, 2021)

Green Man said:



			Or American
		
Click to expand...

Oh.....don't get me going.....


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Jan 8, 2021)

Mark Crossfields content which goes deep into wrist angles, face to path angles , angle of attack, pronation, supination, extension and rotation is really easy to apply during the 2 seconds it takes to swing a golf club.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 8, 2021)

Really dislike the term "hard lines". One guy I play with says this almost every time somebody misses a putt.


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Really dislike the term "hard lines". One guy I play with says this almost every time somebody misses a putt.
		
Click to expand...

I know someone who says “great golf shot” or “that’s a golf shot” 
🤦🏻‍♂️🤬


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 8, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Really dislike the term "hard lines". One guy I play with says this almost every time somebody misses a putt.
		
Click to expand...

My FiL say unlucky if someone hits a bad shot or misses a putt. He even complains about his own bad luck. 
He doesn't like it when I point out it wasn't bad luck it was just a crap shot 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 8, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			My FiL say unlucky if someone hits a bad shot or misses a putt. He even complains about his own bad luck.
He doesn't like it when I point out it wasn't bad luck it was just a crap shot 😁
		
Click to expand...

That's quite common, I find myself saying it sometimes. I think because watching someone miss a straightforward putt is super awkward so you have to fill the silence somehow, ha.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's quite common, I find myself saying it sometimes. I think because watching someone miss a straightforward putt is super awkward so you have to fill the silence somehow, ha.
		
Click to expand...

Try laughing.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Try laughing.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely 
Or try the eternal favourite " No-one likes to see that".


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 8, 2021)

If only you could putt.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2021)

That wasn't your best


----------



## GB72 (Jan 8, 2021)

Despite the number of posts about how quick you should be able to play a round of golf, the slowest rounds of golf you will play are at Forum meets and events.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 8, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			My FiL say unlucky if someone hits a bad shot or misses a putt. He even complains about his own bad luck.
He doesn't like it when I point out it wasn't bad luck it was just a crap shot 😁
		
Click to expand...

This comes back to my...let us say....irritation with a lot of golf etiquette. Another guy I used to play with years ago would say "shot" when you hit your drive. As long as it wasn't so bad it killed somebody on the next fairway that's what he said. Of course it was a shot. Most people tend to say something to everybody when they hit their drives. I try to resist this type of etiquette. If it is just a boring ol' decent strike I quite often don't say anything.....and sometimes you get "the look" if you don't say something. My attitude is if you hit a *good shot*....I'll say something.  If you hit a crap shot.....you'll get anything from nothing to "uh oh"......."that's not where you really wanted to hit it".....or of course the famous laughing out loud at such a terrible shot.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 8, 2021)

The necessity of conversing with playing professionals 500 yards away by screaming mashed potato and get in the hole at them should be a requirement when purchasing a ticket for an event


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2021)

the car park is one of the biggest factors in how well the course should be rated


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			The necessity of conversing with playing professionals 500 yards away by screaming mashed potato and get in the hole at them should be a requirement when purchasing a ticket for an event
		
Click to expand...

and being a "full kit w..ker" while spectating - added points for a folded glove in the back pocket


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2021)

golfers hate a full English to begin the day and ham, eggs & chips post round


----------



## sunshine (Jan 8, 2021)

One of my friends has started saying "nice pick up" when I hit a shot. What the hell does that mean? I guess he can use this phrase for every shot that wasn't a fat/thin/shank, even if the ball has sliced off into the trees. Inane.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			golfers hate a full English to begin the day and ham, eggs & chips post round
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you've grasped the point of this thread...


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 8, 2021)

i have zero interest in the Ryder Cup.


----------



## Crow (Jan 8, 2021)

sunshine said:



			One of my friends has started saying "nice pick up" when I hit a shot. What the hell does that mean? I guess he can use this phrase for every shot that wasn't a fat/thin/shank, even if the ball has sliced off into the trees. Inane.
		
Click to expand...

Probably said by a golf-influencer on Youtube.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			and being a "full kit w..ker" while spectating - added points for a folded glove in the back pocket
		
Click to expand...

Does that include golf shoes (with metal spikes) and fully clothed in one brand with matching cap to finish it off


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Does that include golf shoes (with metal spikes) and fully clothed in one brand with matching cap to finish it off
		
Click to expand...

That’s dedicated full kit w..nkery.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 8, 2021)

It is important to ring the '_We're_ _clear_' bell as loudly and for as long as you can to ensure that everyone across the golf course is fully aware,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			That’s dedicated full kit w..nkery.
		
Click to expand...

Do you need to build up to that via the juniors to become a full adult version


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do you need to build up to that via the juniors to become a full adult version
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it’s like Jedi training.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 8, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Castle tees are the sign of a meticulous golfer ensuring a perfect height for every tee shot
		
Click to expand...

Unless their pink...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It is important to ring the '_We're_ _clear_' bell as loudly and for as long as you can to ensure that everyone across the golf course is fully aware,
		
Click to expand...

Better than not ringing it like some of our members.
They hold you up all round then create a gap on 17th by not ringing the bell.
Then joke to you “ where have you been “ in the clubhouse.
Feel like ringing their neck.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			That’s dedicated full kit w..nkery.
		
Click to expand...

A John Terry as it’s known.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			I know someone who says “great golf shot” or “that’s a golf shot” 
🤦🏻‍♂️🤬
		
Click to expand...


Rick Shiels?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 8, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Better than not ringing it like some of our members.
They hold you up all round then create a gap on 17th by not ringing the bell.
Then joke to you “ where have you been “ in the clubhouse.
Feel like ringing their neck.
		
Click to expand...

I know those idiots. They don't ring the bell on the 6th and so you wait until you can see them coming up the 7th, by which time you are over a hole behind them and the groups behind you are wondering why you are so slow.


----------



## birdyhunter (Jan 8, 2021)

If I never again see a version of "The Match" or some other over-hyped nonsense involving Tiger/Phil/Wolff or any other pro, and retired US basketball/football players who can barely hit a ball, it will be too soon.


----------



## Slab (Jan 9, 2021)

Some golfers seem ideally suited to playing golf as a single 🤔😉


----------



## evemccc (Jan 9, 2021)

‘Golf bantz’ is one of the worst forms of ‘banter’


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Better than not ringing it like some of our members.
They hold you up all round then create a gap on 17th by not ringing the bell.
Then joke to you “ where have you been “ in the clubhouse.
Feel like ringing their neck.
		
Click to expand...

I think this translated into the thread topic is ‘if you realise you haven’t rung the bell then don’t waste time quickly going back to ring it. The guys behind will realise the coast is clear’ 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2021)

_The Trilby Tour_ was the ultimate in televised golf...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think this translated into the thread topic is ‘if you realise you haven’t rung the bell then don’t waste time quickly going back to ring it. The guys behind will realise the coast is clear’ 👍
		
Click to expand...

Only if that is what you believe. 




			As the title implies. What unpopular golfing opinions* do you have?* I have a few I suppose, but I’ll start with -

Royal Liverpool is one of the better Open rota courses.....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## banjofred (Jan 9, 2021)

Golf courses could do with getting rid of a lot of sand traps...the maintenance/££ cost would be better served with easy to maintain hazards like


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 9, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Golf courses could do with getting rid of a lot of sand traps...the maintenance/££ cost would be better served with easy to maintain hazards like  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Ashdown Forest Hotel course used/s 'Grass Bunkers' which work well. Berkhampstead (which I haven't played, but hear very good reviews) is also bunkerless. Probably quite a few others about too.


----------



## Slime (Jan 9, 2021)

Penina is one of the worst courses in Europe.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			Penina is one of the worst courses in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Factually correct!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Golf courses could do with getting rid of a lot of sand traps...the maintenance/££ cost would be better served with easy to maintain hazards like  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Our greenkeepers would get a mower stuck on those mounds.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 9, 2021)

Golf courses don't need car parks.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2021)

Golfers don't like pork based produce.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 9, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Our greenkeepers would get a mower stuck on those mounds.
		
Click to expand...

Get better workers....... the people that mow that golf course don't seem to have a problem.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Get better workers....... the people that mow that golf course don't seem to have a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Ours beached a mower during the first lock down on a mound half that size.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 9, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Ours beached a mower during the first lock down on a mound half that size.
		
Click to expand...

Does this person look like this? ...https://golfweek.usatoday.com/lists...e-moments-best-golf-movie-ever-made-turns-40/


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 9, 2021)

Tin Cup really is a crap film.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 9, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Tin Cup really is a crap film.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, but Caddyshack is a horribly great film.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Yep, but Caddyshack is a horribly great film.
		
Click to expand...

Caddyshack is an awful film. Genuinely. I don't think I laughed once all the way through.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Abbie Richards makes a lot of valid points...


----------



## Junior (Jan 10, 2021)

Nick Faldo is an arrogant knob.


----------



## Junior (Jan 10, 2021)

Competitions should be open to all genders ,   ladies day should be a thing of the past, and , the course should be accessible for everyone all the time.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 10, 2021)

The Butler Cabin looks awful and terribly tacky decor and the Masters Green jacket looks like a jacket from C&A in the 70s


----------



## TigerBear (Jan 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			People thinking they can "feel" the difference in golf balls... The biggest remaining marketing con and myth in the game.
		
Click to expand...

Never hit a prov1 then a top flite?

You should, world of difference!


----------



## TigerBear (Jan 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Have you ever hit them with headphones on? 🙂

The 2 ranges I use have a mixture of hard and soft balls, with headphones and music there's no difference.
		
Click to expand...

You're clearly listening to the wrong music then


----------



## chrisd (Jan 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Have you ever hit them with headphones on? 🙂 

The 2 ranges I use have a mixture of hard and soft balls, with headphones and music there's no difference.
		
Click to expand...

Try hitting some with hard rock and then some with soft rock!


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2021)

Gary Player is an arrogant cheat ............................... allegedly.


----------



## tigerwes (Jan 10, 2021)

Apart from Juniors, everyone should be the same membership fees.


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 10, 2021)

Rather than pay per round you pay by the hour. Might help cure slow play.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2021)

Mark Roe is a knowledgeable expert who's opinions are vastly underrated


----------



## DanFST (Jan 10, 2021)

tigerwes said:



			Apart from Juniors, everyone should be the same membership fees.
		
Click to expand...

If you didn't want to attract younger members, then it's a fair idea.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2021)

Slime said:



			Gary Player is an arrogant cheat.
		
Click to expand...

Subtle difference between an opinion and slander, please be careful what we post please


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 10, 2021)

Junior said:



			Nick Faldo is an arrogant knob.
		
Click to expand...

 One of my dads mates ended up chauffeuring for him when the Open was at Royal Lytham (assume '88 or '96) and said exactly the same.

After a disagreement with Faldo he ended up being given Jack Nicklaus, who was apparently an absolute gentleman.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 10, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			After a disagreement with Faldo he ended up being given Jack Nicklaus, who was apparently an absolute gentleman.
		
Click to expand...

All the way until he became a Trump supporter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2021)

Disagree about Faldo from the time I met him and spent 4 hours in his company (playing with Lyle). Very good company and good fun


----------



## tigerwes (Jan 10, 2021)

A lot of golfers take the game far too seriously.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 10, 2021)

Justin Thomas deserves a ban


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Subtle difference between an opinion and slander, please be careful what we post please
		
Click to expand...

Good point, amended accordingly.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 10, 2021)

Golf, like Snooker, (both of which I love) are perhaps better described as games, pastimes or hobbies, rather than ‘sports’


----------



## IainP (Jan 10, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			Never hit a prov1 then a top flite?

You should, world of difference!
		
Click to expand...

Thing is your comparison doesn't make sense.
If you'd gone with prov1 and a XL2000 then yeah.
But if you've gone with prov1 and a gamer tour, then I'm with Tram.....


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2021)

IainP said:



			Thing is your comparison doesn't make sense.
If you'd gone with prov1 and a XL2000 then yeah.
But if you've gone with prov1 and a gamer tour, then I'm with Tram.....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but the Gamer Tour isn't a "proper" Top Flite is it...


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			What for?
		
Click to expand...

For doing little or nothing wrong.

Banning JT would be an unpopular move in my opinion.

This thread is about unpopular opinion, is it not?


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 10, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			Rather than pay per round you pay by the hour. Might help cure slow play.
		
Click to expand...

They do that in Abu Dhabi.....pay per hole you can get in before dark.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I was just joking as there's a massive thread on it 🙂
		
Click to expand...

No Problem. I'm a part of that thread. I just thought I'd pop this one in here and wait for the response, yours confused me, but then I'm easily confused.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 10, 2021)

Slightly related to the 'other' thread that's dominated today, my unpopular golfing opinion is:

I don't think microphones should be so close to hear the conversations of pro golfers 

(I've thought this for a long time, not since the JT incident). I just really don't care about golfers personalities and I don't want to hear them - I watch sport to watch the best players in the world in their chosen sport, play that sport. Not to have a soap opera about their every move, comment or action. I think one of the worst things about the commericialsation of sport has been the trivialisation of it. Beckham was a genius with his right foot and it was his job to be....I want him to be famous and lauded for that, not his high-pitched voice or wearing a sarong or his pop-star wife

Fully expecting this to be an unpopular opinion. Lot of companies and sports media such as ESPN, Sky, and inc the guys at No Laying Up are desperate to make money out of turning elite pro sport into a more like a soap-opera circus with increasing the on-course microphones and hyping the Brooks vs Bryson rivalry


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 10, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disagree about Faldo from the time I met him and spent 4 hours in his company (playing with Lyle). Very good company and good fun
		
Click to expand...

To elaborate, the disagreement was due to Faldo running late for something or other and asking the chauffeur (my dads pal) to put his foot down and speed, which the chauffeur "politely" refused to do. Faldo told him that he'd pay for any speeding tickets and not to worry, before taking umbrage when chauffeur still refused to do so and requesting a change.

I've no doubt its one of those that there'll be three sides to every story but the opinion that Faldo is arrogant isn't a unique one.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Only if that is what you believe. 

Click to expand...

I hadn’t realised that all of the opinions expressed in this thread were _actually_ held by those posting them...without looking very far back see for example #472 which if actually held by the poster makes me wonder...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I hadn’t realised that all of the opinions expressed in this thread were _actually_ held by those posting them...without looking very far back see for example #472 which if actually held by the poster makes me wonder...
		
Click to expand...

That's what it was meant to be. You're definitely not the only one who got it wrong.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 11, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Have you ever hit them with headphones on? 🙂 

The 2 ranges I use have a mixture of hard and soft balls, with headphones and music there's no difference.
		
Click to expand...


I've tested this with a putter.  You cant even feel that.   It's the sound that gives it away.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 11, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Slightly related to the 'other' thread that's dominated today, my unpopular golfing opinion is:

I don't think microphones should be so close to hear the conversations of pro golfers

(I've thought this for a long time, not since the JT incident). I just really don't care about golfers personalities and I don't want to hear them - I watch sport to watch the best players in the world in their chosen sport, play that sport. Not to have a soap opera about their every move, comment or action. I think one of the worst things about the commericialsation of sport has been the trivialisation of it. Beckham was a genius with his right foot and it was his job to be....I want him to be famous and lauded for that, not his high-pitched voice or wearing a sarong or his pop-star wife

Fully expecting this to be an unpopular opinion. Lot of companies and sports media such as ESPN, Sky, and inc the guys at No Laying Up are desperate to make money out of turning elite pro sport into a more like a soap-opera circus with increasing the on-course microphones and hyping the Brooks vs Bryson rivalry
		
Click to expand...

Disagree, I enjoy hearing the discussions between player and caddy. Adds something to the coverage imo


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 11, 2021)

Markings on balls that are used to line up putts should be banned. Stop fannying about lining up the ball and just hit it in the direction it needs to go!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 11, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Disagree, I enjoy hearing the discussions between player and caddy. Adds something to the coverage imo
		
Click to expand...

+1

Its much the same in rugby with the refs being mic'd up. Yes, sometimes you catch the occasional cursing and yes, there have been sanctions as a result of things caught by the mic but its a highly charged environment and the players are human.

But overall it adds so much to the coverage, especially in a technical sport like rugby and golf where you hear the ref/players discussing and explaining why they've done what they did.

People will get caught out saying things they shouldn't and rightly punished for doing so, but to my mind thats what needed to drive out that sort of language, it absolutely shouldn't be brushed off as a flippant comment and normalised.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's what it was meant to be. You're definitely not the only one who got it wrong. 

Click to expand...

But it's fun recalling some of the golf opinions that have been posted on here that have been just a bit contentious


----------



## sunshine (Jan 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But it's fun recalling some of the golf opinions that have been posted on here that have been just a bit contentious 

Click to expand...

I agree it would be fun, but the thread has been ruined by people making up silly opinions, which just spoils the debate.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 11, 2021)

There should be a confidential hotline to grass on slow players.
Three strikes and you have to carry a red flag on your bag.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But it's fun recalling some of the golf opinions that have been posted on here that have been just a bit contentious 

Click to expand...

That's a different thread though.

Remember what the teachers told you at school before an exam, turn the page over, read the question. Read it again and then one more time. Only when you understand the question should you start to reply. The same applies.


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Jan 11, 2021)

I know there is another thread on the specifics of the PGA + Trump but I thought I would generalize my overall thoughts here on sports and try as best to keep it non-political and non-specific.

My unpopular opinion is that we hobbyists may or may not play golf to escape the world for a few hours. But professional sports and its players/bodies (not just golf) are a global business and brand with huge institutional reach and impact and influence, and that they neither can nor should try to isolate themselves from the world around them. If they have something important to say, they should say it / do it.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 11, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			There should be a confidential hotline to grass on slow players.
Three strikes and you have to carry a red flag on your bag. 

Click to expand...

The hotline would need a lot of staff manning the phones


----------



## sunshine (Jan 11, 2021)

Walking is an integral part of golf. All buggies should be removed from golf courses.

The only exception to this is that people with approved medical conditions should be allowed to use a single person buggy for casual golf.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 11, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Walking is an integral part of golf. All buggies should be removed from golf courses.

The only exception to this is that people with approved medical conditions should be allowed to use a single person buggy for casual golf.
		
Click to expand...

That works for the UK, what if you live in Arizona? 5,000 degrees, big gaps between holes.....I could see something like this at the half-way house...


----------



## sunshine (Jan 11, 2021)

banjofred said:



			That works for the UK, what if you live in Arizona? 5,000 degrees, big gaps between holes.....I could see something like this at the half-way house...
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

If you are playing football and it's a bit hot, you're not able to sit in a buggy and whizz down the wing.

Walking is an integral part of golf. If you think it's too hot to walk, it's too hot to play golf.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 11, 2021)

Distance measuring devices should not be allowed in closed/internal Club competitions.  

(not sure if I still actually hold that opinion - though I certainly used to)


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 11, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			There should be a confidential hotline to grass on slow players.
Three strikes and you have to carry a red flag on your bag. 

Click to expand...

Or a snipper with a paintball gun, splat splat splat, if you lose ground


----------



## DanFST (Jan 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Distance measuring devices should not be allowed in closed/internal Club competitions. 

(not sure if I still actually hold that opinion - though I certainly used to)
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 11, 2021)

sunshine said:



			The hotline would need a lot of staff manning the phones 

Click to expand...

Digital scoreboard in bar showing snail of the day. With times to beat!


----------



## banjofred (Jan 11, 2021)

sunshine said:



			If you are playing football and it's a bit hot, you're not able to sit in a buggy and whizz down the wing.

Walking is an integral part of golf. If you think it's too hot to walk, it's too hot to play golf.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the walking part.....I'll do it until I can't (or quit...still wondering). So.....you think a person who is 80 and has golfed all their life but just can't walk the course anymore should be banned from playing? I CAN'T STAND to take a cart....but that's me. I don't condemn somebody for *needing* a cart, keep up.....no argument from me. Condemning them because they don't meet your standards? .....oh yeah....unpopular golf opinions.

Not a lot of 60+ folks playing football....."whizzing" down the wing though.......


----------



## sunshine (Jan 11, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I agree with the walking part.....I'll do it until I can't (or quit...still wondering). So.....you think a person who is 80 and has golfed all their life but just can't walk the course anymore should be banned from playing? I CAN'T STAND to take a cart....but that's me. I don't condemn somebody for *needing* a cart, keep up.....no argument from me. Condemning them because they don't meet your standards? .....oh yeah....unpopular golf opinions.

Not a lot of 60+ folks playing football....."whizzing" down the wing though.......
		
Click to expand...

Too old to walk = too old to play.

I don't expect it to be a popular opinion


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 11, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Too old to walk = too old to play.

I don't expect it to be a popular opinion 

Click to expand...

But it is in the correct thread


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 11, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Too old to walk = too old to play.

I don't expect it to be a popular opinion 

Click to expand...

This thread has certainly shown some really outdated views, with many people's attitudes just catching up to the 80's.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 11, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Too old to walk = too old to play.

I don't expect it to be a popular opinion 

Click to expand...

Being able to walk a course has nothing to do with age.
That’s why golf club car parks have disabled spaces.
Buggies are a pain and given a choice I don’t use them.
But most courses in the USA it’s mandatory ,you could not walk some of them.


----------



## Slime (Jan 11, 2021)

Golf should not be rushed .............................. take your time and relax.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 11, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Because not all of us can afford one and I consider(ed) estimation of distance a traditional golfing skill.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 12, 2021)

banjofred said:



			That works for the UK, *what if you live in Arizona?*

Click to expand...

Then you're probably very fat, and could do with a good walk


----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2021)

Unless you're using a launch monitor, all you are doing, when hitting balls into a net, is keeping your body loose and potentially ingraining swing faults


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Unless you're using a launch monitor, all you are doing, when hitting balls into a net, is keeping your body loose and potentially ingraining swing faults
		
Click to expand...

This.
I am having a complete rest from golf .
It might do me good.
It might not ,who knows.


----------



## Zig (Jan 12, 2021)

sunshine said:



			If you are playing football and it's a bit hot, you're not able to sit in a buggy and whizz down the wing.

Walking is an integral part of golf. If you think it's too hot to walk, it's too hot to play golf.
		
Click to expand...

I was lucky to be able to play in Scottsdale on a holiday to the states. Middle of August... absolutely melting - refreshment trolley brought you wet towels every six holes (as well as selling you very expensive beers/drinks). Cart was mandatory. I hated the cart bit though; it took longer driving in and out, and up the paths at the sides of the fairway. Would have preferred to walk (as some places like Troon North allowed etc). Was VERY hot, but I've never found it too hot for golf!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Unless you're using a launch monitor, all you are doing, when hitting balls into a net, is keeping your body loose and potentially ingraining swing faults
		
Click to expand...

Given how hard it is to change a golf swing, any faults you are in graining have probably been there for ages anyway. It's your swing, however individual, it won't just suddenly morph into something else from hitting balls into a net.

To me, it's far more damaging to play solo golf. It makes me lift out early, to see where the ball went. That can be habit forming, and ruins what passes for a golf swing. I can tell I am doing it, because my follow through is all wrong.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 12, 2021)

Zig said:



			I was lucky to be able to play in Scottsdale on a holiday to the states. Middle of August... absolutely melting - refreshment trolley brought you wet towels every six holes (as well as selling you very expensive beers/drinks). Cart was mandatory. I hated the cart bit though; it took longer driving in and out, and up the paths at the sides of the fairway. Would have preferred to walk (as some places like Troon North allowed etc). Was VERY hot, but I've never found it too hot for golf!
		
Click to expand...

A guy I worked with used to go down to Arizona for the summer. He said he would go out in the afternoon when everybody was off the golf course. It wouldn't cost much to play or rent a cart and he could get 36 holes in really quick.....he just drank lots of water.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 12, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Buggies are a pain and given a choice I don’t use them.
But most courses in the USA it’s mandatory ,you could not walk some of them.
		
Click to expand...

Mandatory buggies is crazy - just greedy revenue focused businesses promoting laziness.

Some courses are designed for buggies only with long gaps between holes. This has only happened because everybody locally is using a buggy already so it's part of the culture of laziness. Generally, building a course which can only be played by buggy is poor design to me. Courses should always be walkable. Admittedly, this would mean losing a couple of amazing courses like Kapalua, but that's a tiny tiny %.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 12, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			This thread has certainly shown some really outdated views, with many people's attitudes just catching up to the 80's.
		
Click to expand...

Well played 

I actually believe (and stated) that single person buggies should be permitted with a valid medical reason. But at the end of the day, golf is a sport and requires a moderate level of physical exertion, including walking.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 12, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Well played 

I actually believe (and stated) that single person buggies should be permitted with a valid medical reason. But at the end of the day, golf is a sport and requires a moderate level of physical exertion, including walking.
		
Click to expand...

While I agree in competition golf.
For casual play why stop someone playing who can’t walk the course.
I don’t see it as a problem.
We have a 92 yr old still off 12 cap but can’t play without a buggy, his golf is better than most but would have to stop playing that’s wrong imo.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 12, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Well played 

I actually believe (and stated) that single person buggies should be permitted with a valid medical reason. But at the end of the day, golf is a sport and requires a moderate level of physical exertion, including walking.
		
Click to expand...

I have played for 50 years and have never considered club golf to be a sport. 

It is a game, a pastime; but not a sport and, thus, if someone chooses to use a buggy so be it. 

Doesn't matter if it's a friendly knock or the monthly medal.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm rather pleased that we're not golfing at the moment.  The course was being very heavily played and even a well-draining heathland course such as ours was starting to show some significant signs of surface damage - mostly trolley damage in truth - with some damage in areas you just wouldn't really want it as it could impact summer play. 

We were being asked to carry if at all possible but though many were (I was using my little pencil-bag and taking out only a half set) the majority were not.  I guess that's what happens when so many members have only one bag and it's a trolley bags that could accommodate a good sized junior member.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 12, 2021)

I believe that over the golfball you should stay balanced, steady and centered (stacked)

I believe that you should play golf NOT stood up straight (tilted)

VERY unpopular opinions


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2021)

JustOne said:



			I believe that over the golfball you should stay balanced, steady and centered (stacked)

I believe that you should play golf NOT stood up straight (tilted)

VERY unpopular opinions 

Click to expand...

He's back Lazarus like. How have you been????

I actually think S&T has a lot of merits but changing from a "conventional" swing with limited S&T tutors was always going to be a long and tricky path. As I think you know I dabbled after you kindly gave me that detailed demonstration and for a while the irons in particular were excellent. As with many though I struggled with hybrid up to driver. As you also I had a long flirtation with linear short game which advocated a lot of elements of S&T in it (perhaps why I found it sat well in my golfing brain)


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2021)

JustOne said:



			I believe that over the golfball you should stay balanced, steady and centered (stacked)

I believe that you should play golf NOT stood up straight (tilted)

VERY unpopular opinions 

Click to expand...

Hi James, are you well?


----------



## JustOne (Jan 12, 2021)

^
^
^
Hi guys, yeah all good and well living up here in Snowdonia. I've been on the forum a few times back and forth but life has been, well, different for the past few years
New partner, new job, new house, ....new life I guess, and seeing as I'm 300 miles from anyone I formerly knew it's been a bit lonely I suppose.

Still, that said I still like a few of you  so I guess I need to put in a bit more effort..... even thinking of joining a club when lockdown is over... if I don't catch it and die of course.
Nice to see all the familiar names and sincerely hope we haven't had any forum covid casualties  Stay safe guys


----------



## rosecott (Jan 17, 2021)

JustOne said:



			I believe that over the golfball you should stay balanced, steady and centered (stacked)

I believe that you should play golf NOT stood up straight (tilted)

VERY unpopular opinions 

Click to expand...

James

When I first joined the forum many years ago, one of the first things I did was pour scorn on you and the other Stack and Tilt merchants. I have mellowed a bit since then.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 17, 2021)

rosecott said:



			I have mellowed a bit since then.
		
Click to expand...

Jim, you've just aged a decade... not the same thing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2021)

rosecott said:



			James

When I first joined the forum many years ago, one of the first things I did was pour scorn on you and the other Stack and Tilt merchants. I have mellowed a bit since then.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think you were alone though


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2021)

JustOne said:



			Jim, you've just aged a decade... not the same thing 

Click to expand...

I haven’t mellowed James. S & T is still ........ !

Hopefully we will get another game before I’m past it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2021)

richart said:



			Hopefully we will get another game before I’m past it.
		
Click to expand...

Too late.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 17, 2021)

Good to see you back James
👍


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 17, 2021)

Paige Spiranac , why does she wear clubbing kit? I am sorry but she is sexualising the game in an unnecessary manner.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 17, 2021)

richart said:



			I haven’t mellowed James. S & T is still ........ !

Hopefully we will get another game before I’m past it.
		
Click to expand...

TBH S&T is just another way of describing the correct golf swing, it isn't even worth debating over! I don't even recall a thread on the subject. All these different swings are just trying to explain away decades of misconceptions. These misconceptions come from one person tried to tell another person how to swing and the person being told not understanding it or feeling it as correct but in actual fact it is wrong.

Most pros these days are generally teaching the right swing, just explaining it different. Once you find the one speaking your "language" hold onto them! For some that language is "Rotary", or "One-Plane" and for others it's "S&T"... the list goes on.


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Too late.
		
Click to expand...

Still a few good years in me.









I hope.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 18, 2021)

Golf courses over 7000 yards are generally quite boring.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Golf courses over 7000 yards are generally quite boring.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that is an unpopular opinion, outside of owners of course who use the number as an apendage waving moment.


----------



## IanM (Jan 18, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Paige Spiranac , why does she wear clubbing kit? .
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how that helps you decide between a 5 and 6 iron?


----------



## sunshine (Jan 18, 2021)

Golf needs more sexy players like Paige Spiranac to increase interest in the game (although not sure it's accurate to describe her as a golfer).

It would help if some genuinely top pro golfers were photogenic and flaunted their sexuality more overtly.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 18, 2021)

Snooker is harder than golf.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2021)

I wear Ralph Lauren for their ethical stance.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 18, 2021)

JustOne said:



			I believe that over the golfball you should stay balanced, steady and centered (stacked)

I believe that you should play golf NOT stood up straight (tilted)

VERY unpopular opinions 

Click to expand...

As opposed to unbalanced, unsteady and all over the place 

Or is S&T simply the antidote to all 'new-fangled' ways of addressing the ball and swinging the golf club.  Sounds like I use S&T without even knowing it...there was me thinking it was something clever and revolutionary - you know - like Aimpoint


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 18, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Walking is an integral part of golf. All buggies should be removed from golf courses.

The only exception to this is that people with approved medical conditions should be allowed to use a single person buggy for casual golf.
		
Click to expand...

 So the person who has to use a buggy for medical reasons never gets to play in comp and get their handicap adjusted to suit there ability. That sure would go down well where I play.

It is simple where I play you can only use one in a comp if you have a medical certificate.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 18, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			So the person who has to use a buggy for medical reasons never gets to play in comp and get their handicap adjusted to suit there ability. That sure would go down well where I play.

It is simple where I play you can only use one in a comp if you have a medical certificate.
		
Click to expand...

I used a buggy in a comp after I broke my foot. Got a nice little cut!


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 18, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Too old to walk = too old to play.

I don't expect it to be a popular opinion 

Click to expand...


Too old to walk to old to play would have meant me giving up the game before I was 40.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 18, 2021)

Work is something I am obliged to do between golf rounds and every putt is worth copious amounts of money so I must spend at least 10 minutes discussing the break with my imaginary caddy


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 18, 2021)

Many golfers who wear loudly coloured and big patterns golfing attire are only really interested in drawing attention to themselves...as in look at me - aren't I an outgoing, but self-deprecating and fun guy........yeh.......whatever


----------



## Neilds (Jan 18, 2021)

The best way to speed up golf is to make every golfer subscribe to a golf forum. This would also ensure all pitch marks are repaired, divots are replaced and all bunkers nicely raked.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 18, 2021)

Neilds said:



			The best way to speed up golf is to make every golfer subscribe to a golf forum. This would also ensure all pitch marks are repaired, divots are replaced and all bunkers nicely raked.
		
Click to expand...

And so - if I come across unraked bunkers (normal times) and greens peppered with pitch marks - if I get the opportunity I might point out to the group in front - without pointing the finger - that I am spending a lot of time tidying up...

(it's not popular - I know through experience that it's a bit like asking someone in a store if they could possibly 'mask-up'  )


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2021)

Aimpoint works


----------



## sunshine (Jan 18, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Too old to walk to old to play would have meant me giving up the game before I was 40.
		
Click to expand...

Did you carry on any other sports e.g. football, cricket etc?


----------



## sunshine (Jan 18, 2021)

Employing a servant to carry your bag is not a good look for golf and creates an image of golf as exclusive, stuffy, and archaic. Caddies should be banned from all golf.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 18, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Did you carry on any other sports e.g. football, cricket etc?
		
Click to expand...

 No.  Golf became my only sport because I could use a buggy to get round.

I had already had to give up badminton, squash, table tennis and ten pin bowling.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 18, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			No.  Golf became my only sport because I could use a buggy to get round.

I had already had to give up badminton, squash, table tennis and ten pin bowling.
		
Click to expand...

I like the idea that golf is inclusive (from an ability perspective), and we can all play from a young age and then continue to play it as we age, long after we've abandoned other, more physically demanding, sports. So I'm going to ditch my unpopular opinion that buggies should be banned.

However, I still think buggies should be single seater, only available for people who need them, and cart paths ruin a course.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 18, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Employing a servant to carry your bag is not a good look for golf and creates an image of golf as exclusive, stuffy, and archaic. Caddies should be banned from all golf.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of sport would be improved by this.
Would love to see F1 drivers have to get out and change their own wheels instead of the serfs.
No ball boys in footy / tennis.
No subs in footy if you can’t last 90 mins.
Maybe not though.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

In solidarity with DelC, the golf hole is too small


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

I've got a book - who needs lessons...!


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2021)

Jack Nicklaus is the GOAT.


----------

